# D3s or D800E



## poker_jake (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm upgrading from my D700 and looking at either the D3s or D800E. I mainly take landscapes, night landscapes, airshows, some sports (nothing serious) and low light people photos. ISO performance is one of my main factors along with resolution as my D700 12.1mp doesn't give much crop room to work with.

Here's a list of pros and cons:

D3s
Pros
Higher usable ISOs
FPS
Build

Cons
12.1 mp
Price
DR compared to D800

D800E
Pros
36 MP/15mp DX mode (advantage for airshows/sports)
6fps for DX mode (w grip)
DR
Price 2600 for a refurb

Cons
Not as high usable ISOs
Extra money for grip
4 fps is FX mode

Here are the lenses I will be using:
16-35 f4
50 f1.8D
100 f2.8 Macro
70-200 2.8 VR II
70-300 4.5-5.6 VR


BTW if anyone is interested in a used D700 w/ grip with only 20,000 actuations pm me


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 11, 2013)

The difference in ISO performance between the two cameras is negligible.  We're talking less than 1/8th of a stop.
DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side


----------



## sleist (Jan 11, 2013)

What's more important to you - pixels or frame rate.
Based on what you say you shoot, I think D800 may be the one to go with.

My less than 2 cents worth.  


Just wanted to add that if it was me, I would kepp the D700 and get a D800E.
The D3s is an upgrade, but for me it would not be enough of an upgrade to justify the coin.
Keeping the D700 as backup to the D800 would give you a nice setup.


----------



## DorkSterr (Jan 11, 2013)

Dxomarks rating is irrelevant to real world results i think.  Check out some test shots between the two at 12800-25600 iso.  Ill try to find the video for you.

Heres a review of the two. 


Camera Review: Nikon D800 vs D3S - ISO comparisons | SashDias.com | Sash Dias


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 11, 2013)

DorkSterr said:


> Dxomarks rating is irrelevant to real world results i think.  Check out some test shots between the two at 12800-25600 iso.  Ill try to find the video for you.
> 
> Heres a review of the two.
> 
> ...



That's a good demo!  
I'm wondering how much less noticeable the noise in the D800 images would be had they been cropped the same way as the D3S photos.


----------



## DorkSterr (Jan 11, 2013)

If I recall correctly at 12800 their more or less the same but when you get passed that you really start to notice the D800 slip in detail/colour. I think at 25600ISO the D800 is next to unusable while the D3s just breaks its first sweat. But then that 12MP vs 36MP.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1124157


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 11, 2013)

12Mpx isn't enough? Just wondering how come?
If you do figure that 12mpx IS enough, I'd recommend going towards D3s. I feel that 800 and its little brother 600 aren't _there_ yet. These are new cameras and not enough feedback and firmware updates were put out yet. D3s, has been based on solid rock so its performance, IMO, is superior to 800Series.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2013)

24MP on Nikon FX is awfully nice, and the used prices are coming wayyyy down...

Detail on 24 versus 12 megapixels is quite apparent to me...24 has simply more information, especially on longer-range photos that cover a physically MUCH larger area...on close-range photos, inside of say 30 feet, 12 MP is plenty...but when the scene is a landscape, the 24MP captures seem significantly more-detailed to me than the 12 MP ones.


----------



## Aloicious (Jan 11, 2013)

they're two totally different animals. both excellent in their own right...for me, at sports and airshows, or anything I can't control the lighting on, or need the FPS, its the d3s no questions....if it's landscapes or anything that I have do have control on the lighting then its the D800...

you're kinda all over the place with what you're shooting (nothing wrong with that), and both cameras will do an exceptional job at them all with the right skills, but perhaps you should narrow it down to what you do MOST, or at least what is the most important, and decide from there, because with each one, you're going to be making compromises, either ISO and FPS, but less resolution...or Resolution and DR but much less FPS

if you're finding you need to crop alot of stuff (like specifically to narrow the FOV, not just general aspect ratio cropping), then perhaps you would be better off to invest in some longer tele lenses, rather than relying on more resolution just to be able to crop further. (not that we all don't crop for FOV, but you'll get better results with lens upgrades, than ability to crop more, IMO)...


----------



## MK3Brent (Jan 12, 2013)

the D3s is by far my most favorite camera. there is just no comparison to anything I've shot. the low light and iso performance is just killer. how are the two options comparing in price these days? the d3s can be had for $4 k


----------



## greybeard (Jan 12, 2013)

I have no experience with either camera other than extensive reading.  Given the type of photography you do, I would think that the D800E would better suite you needs if you can deal with the file size.


----------



## poker_jake (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I'm going to go with the D800E, although I have thought about picking up another lens, say the 24-70 2.8 but might wait until I sell the D700.


----------



## poker_jake (Jan 12, 2013)

One more question:

How are Refurbs on Adorama?

I can save $800 by going with a refurbished D800 and refurbished 70-200 VR II for 4400 or get the combined package new for 5200. I'm also adding a grip and tc-20e iii.


----------



## Aloicious (Jan 14, 2013)

I got my 70-200 as a refurb from adorama, and it came in a nikon factory refurb box, I don't think its actually adorama that is doing the reburbishing, they're just selling nikon factory refurb stuff...anyways, its been great, just as I'd expect. I never mind buying refurb stuff. with new stuff, nikon may or may not have checked it out, with refurb, they definitely have. the only downside to refurb is the warranty.


----------

